# Kontakt replace multis?



## Carson (May 22, 2019)

When I load some pre-saved multis in Swing More!, I get a question:

“Replace Multi (pressing “No” will merge in the new instruments)?”

Real noob question – but what does it mean exactly?

I’ve loaded both ways and don’t seem to notice a difference?


----------



## MartinH. (May 22, 2019)

I think it only makes a difference if you already have instruments loaded in your Kontakt instance. If you select "yes", the loaded instruments get unloaded before loading the new multi, if you choose "no", the already loaded instruments stay loaded in addition to the newly loaded multi. If you don't have anything loaded yet, it indeed makes no difference. 

At least that's how I remember it, I didn't actually check.


----------



## Carson (May 22, 2019)

Ah - that makes sense. Thank you Martin!


----------

